# Yakult\Actimel regular use ?



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi All

the boy recently was a bit loose i think due to the after effects of Antibiotics...hes much better now

After a recomendation from some other members i gave him sime actimel to get some friendly bacteria into his gut....he loved it and it seems to have helped

Im thinking of maybe giving him 2 little pots a week as part of his normal diet,would this be beneficial or could long term use cause issues ?:confused1:

ta


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi im not sure it helped my puppy when he was off colour still give it to him every now and again as treat


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I think its a "suck it and see" situation. Dont see that it can cause any harm. We are encouraged to have it every day. 

When H had her tum probs I used natural yogurt and gave her some every morning before any food for about a week after she was better then stopped. She doesnt do well with dairy and it made her itchy if I continued.

Now she is on Bionic Biotic supplement which does pretty much the same with a few other advantages thrown in and I will see how she goes. If I can stop it, I will but if her tum needs the ongoing support, then so be it.

If she was ok with the yogurt, I would have stuck with it in whichever way it worked the best.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I think there's no evidence that long term use does any good in humans or animals. Sure, the bacteria need replenishment after a course of antibiotics, but after that, if the diet is OK, they should be self-sustaining. I can't see it would do any harm though (except to your pocket). You'd be better with a dairy free version - I know some companies make them.


----------

